
The Hero Jr. personal robot from HeathKit: a 1984 product way ahead of its time - acidburnNSA
https://partofthething.com/thoughts/the-hero-jr-personal-robot-from-heathkit-a-1984-product-way-ahead-of-its-time/
======
bitwize
When I saw one of these on Mr. Wizard back in the day, I thought the future
had arrived.

------
zie
I always wanted one as a kid, but they were way out of our price range.

